# TEV Wahine plans



## Ahmed N (Mar 10, 2019)

Hi, I am currently working on a model of the Wahine. I am in need of plans for the Wahine and I do not know were to find them. Does anybody know were I can get them ?


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Google:

TEV WAHINE - WELLINGTON MARITIME MUSEUM

Start with them.


----------



## RSDS (Sep 1, 2019)

*Plans ond other stuff*

Hello Ahmed.
I currently hold the largest Wahine related collection and in fact most USSC ship plans.
My collection is 460 original plans of Wahine alone and several hundred photos, many private and unpublished.
I am doing 2 models of here, one digital model for film and one 1/35 actual RC model.

https://www.artstation.com/artwork/GZ9X3

https://www.modelboats.co.uk/forums/postings.asp?th=110270

BTW the Museum do not hold the plans, the archives do.

I have recently started back on these as work has stopped me for 2-3 years

Richard


----------



## Ahmed N (Mar 10, 2019)

Hi Richard, yes I have seen your works and they are amazing. Your models are what have inspired me to make a computer model of the Wahine. As regards to the plans. Which archives are the collections in. I've heard it's in Glasgow or Wellington. Also what processes do I have to go through to acquire them?
Sincerly: Ahmed


----------



## Ahmed N (Mar 10, 2019)

Also, do you know any other ships that Mr Waters has designed ? Other than the Maori and Rangatira

Ahmed


----------



## RSDS (Sep 1, 2019)

The plans are held in the Wellington Archive under the care of Adrian Humphris, I catalogued them for him so there should a be excel doc with descriptions of the plans.
Keep in mind these are actual shipyard plans and require a certain amount of real knowledge of ship design, I have worked in naval architecture for several years so it was no big deal.
The rest of my collection is from the designer who was family friend, they do not have this.
My copies of the plans are all restored and cleaned up, the archive ones are not and I believe they charge about $50.00 per plan, keep in mind there are about 300 they hold, many not needed by most modelers but I have all of them plus some.
I can certainly advise on which ones do what, but it's a very full set, not much is missing.
The designer was William (Bill) Waters and he and his draftsman were responsible for many of the USSC ships of the 60's and 70's, sadly he passed away about 18 years ago.
My father built some of the models of new ships for USSC including the Maheno and Marama (now in Otago museum) so it's in my genetics, I was not born then.
As far as ships he designed it would be easier to list the ones he didn't he was the staff Naval Architect for USSC for a long time.
A funny story, I was going through some of the 90ish Maheno plans the other day and found some preliminary GA plans with a stamp" issued to H Dunn on 8 May 1967 for model making" signed W Waters, that was for his builders model. I showed him this as the model is still in Otago, I have photos of it along with the Kiamiro model he did.


----------



## Ahmed N (Mar 10, 2019)

Thank you Richard for this information. Funny story indeed. I certainly hope to be able to use these plans that you mentioned. My currently needed plans are the Line Plans, basic Framework plans and Interior plans. But I live in Canada so can all of these plans be ordered online ? I also think the Empress Of Austrailia may be designed by Mr Waters. Also was he responsible for the design of the Wahine's bridge? (most beautiful part of the ship)

Ahmed


----------



## Ahmed N (Mar 10, 2019)

Hello again Mr Dunn
How are you ?
I began working on the model of the Wahine
Trying to make the most out of the plans I have
From looking at the plans, it seems that most of the superstructure ie, bridge, funnel and cabin structure and windows line up with the shell framing of the ship. I have been crunching the numbers to try and figure out the spacing between the shell frames but it turns out that the shell framing towards the stern have a reduced spacing in between them than the rest of the frames which makes it difficult to figure out.
I also have my suspicions that decks a,b,c and the captains deck camber

Sincerely, Ahmed


----------

